
MVP job site - dinibal
I put this MVP job site up after reading a post about oldgeekjobs.com.  This site is for accounting and finance professionals looking for jobs that do not require a CPA.<p>I have over 10 years of accounting and finance experience and do not have my CPA certification.  I&#x27;ve held a senior level (Controller) and CFO position for over 9 years without a CPA.  When looking for jobs I felt disriminated against because I do not have my CPA.  There is no correlation between success in accounting and finance in corporate jobs between employees with a CPA.<p>Anyway, I just wanted to learn some basic web design as well as, I wanted to solve a problem I had while looking for jobs.  If this site gets any traction I will work on expanding and upgrading it.<p>My site is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nocparequiredjobs.com
======
webmaven
I suggest you rewrite the headline to be more descriptive, along the lines of:

 _" ShowHN: An MVP of an accounting and finance job site for professionals
without a CPA"_

~~~
dinibal
Great suggestion, sorry I am a newbie. Do I have to repost?

~~~
webmaven
You can edit a submission for a while. If the edit link isn't available, an
admin or moderator will have to do it.

------
27182818284
Cool. Keep at it. (also keep your WordPress install current as WordPress is
often attacked by robots and such. )

~~~
dinibal
Thanks for the tip. What do the robots attack?

